# Experience with Mitchell's Gold Mine in Marshall WI?



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

Was going to link to that thread, but guess you've done some homework already ;-) 

When I googled, I saw an ad on some page, a reseller (not their own website), which always makes me wonder. The majority of reputable breeders do not need to advertise on some third party seller to sell puppies. In general, they are all spoken for before a breeding even takes place. I suppose there are always exceptions, but my gut feeling is to keep looking and you'll find something better.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I couldn't find a website that listed parent's names- but I too think (based the previous thread) that this is a breeder who is unfamiliar w terms and best practices, so would be easy to find a superior one. Ariell comes to mind for me in WI.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I never heard of them and we are actively involved with other breeders and competitors in Wisconsin




My husband and I own MapleHills Kennel inClayton, WI and we are primarily involved in field work but of course that doesrequire a good deal of obedience also. Below are breeders in WI, MN, and IL that I like. Most are field but some are involved informal obedience and a few are show or have show line influence.


While I always recommend double checking theclearances on www.offa.org I think you willfind these breeders are committed to the health of their dogs and the majoritywill have all of the core clearances done on all their dogs.





Choctaw in Clintonville, WI


Dichi in Portage, WI


Docmar in Duluth MN


Four Lakes Golden Retrievers in Madison WI


Gold Eagle in Marshfield, WI


Maxhaven in Wyoming MN


Miners in Sheridan IL


MVP in Eau Claire, WI


Prairie Fire Golden Retrievers outside ofWilmar, MN


Sunshine Golden Retrievers in Madison, WI


Tanbark Golden Retrievers, Madison WI


Thistle Rock Golden Retrievers in Elk River,MN


Topbrass – some litters are born in northernIL


Topflight in St Croix Falls, WI


Webshire in Larsen, WI


Wildwings in Hayward,WI




Good Luck in your search.


----------



## taylorcampbell (Sep 2, 2016)

I got my puppy from Mitchell's and I recommend them to anyone looking for a puppy in Central Wisconsin. They have a Facebook page (just Google Mitchell's Goldmine and it will pop up) with all their information and plenty of pictures of all their dogs. Shari is very nice and very knowledgeable, and the puppy I got from her is amazing - a picture of him is below! If you have any questions, please feel free to message me!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

taylorcampbell said:


> I got my puppy from Mitchell's and I recommend them to anyone looking for a puppy in Central Wisconsin. They have a Facebook page (just Google Mitchell's Goldmine and it will pop up) with all their information and plenty of pictures of all their dogs. Shari is very nice and very knowledgeable, and the puppy I got from her is amazing - a picture of him is below! If you have any questions, please feel free to message me!



Did you by any chance get the registered names for your puppy's parents? And where their OFA health certifications on both parents for Hips, elbows, eyes and heart by a Cardiologist? These are as or sometimes more important to other puppy buyers than a Facebook site and being nice to take to. 

Glad you are happy with your puppy and that you had a good experience. The puppy sure is cute.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

It says they are ofa certified but I doubt it. On their Facebook it says they are being dominence worked. What the heck does that mean? If it means what I think stay clear.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

For that price they defintly are not OFA certified they are lying. They could make good pet puppies but I would want to know what the heck dominance work is.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

It mentions that if you want the limited registration lifted you have to pay a extra $600 and have eyes and heart tested at 2. Nothing about hips or elbows. 

You are paying what I would expect for a puppy of this calibur. It is about the same we paid for Chloe. . You have to decide whether all 4 clearances are important to you. I suspect if you already are committed to the puppy you have some reservations. 

If that dominance is what I think it is they know nothing about training.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Scary. Just scary.
But at least they are not charging a fortune for a dog without clearances,


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

They are in Marshfield, Wisconsin, not Marshall... just to clarify. Those are two different towns in different parts of the state. My understanding is that they do not do health clearances. And I was told that she will not provide pedigree information up front but says buyers will get that when they pick up the puppy.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

They are in Marshfield, which is about 12 miles from me. When asked for local recommendations, I send people to Chris Heckel, Gold Eagle Retrievers or Lori Waltonen, Absolut Goldens. Within close driving distance is Ellen Hardin, Ariel Goldens, in Custer.

If you're willing to drive a bit, there are tons of breeders, as listed in a previous post. Judy Rathbun in Oneida just had a litter. Mac MacCrea, Doolin, is planning his first litter in several years. It will be mostly an English/Australian pedigree, as that is his interest.

I have not dealt directly with them, but I have talked to a lot of people who have purchased dogs from them. I do not personally feel I can recommend them.


----------



## taylorcampbell (Sep 2, 2016)

LJack said:


> Did you by any chance get the registered names for your puppy's parents? And where their OFA health certifications on both parents for Hips, elbows, eyes and heart by a Cardiologist? These are as or sometimes more important to other puppy buyers than a Facebook site and being nice to take to.
> 
> Glad you are happy with your puppy and that you had a good experience. The puppy sure is cute.


I talked to her and she said the parents and grandparents had all their health clearances - I didn't get the names to double check this, I just took her word for it. I know, I should have checked myself to verify.


----------



## taylorcampbell (Sep 2, 2016)

Cpc1972 said:


> It says they are ofa certified but I doubt it. On their Facebook it says they are being dominence worked. What the heck does that mean? If it means what I think stay clear.



The dominance training was a red flag for me as well. After I spoke with Shari, what she does is handling exercises with the puppies. I agree, calling it dominance training is very misleading.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Did you get registration papers for your puppy? If you did it will have the parents names and you could verify her claims. If they are accurate great. If not, atleast you would know what to keep an eye out for. 
If you don't know how to check, you could post the parents names here and someone will get you links if theee are any health certifications.


----------



## taylorcampbell (Sep 2, 2016)

LJack said:


> Did you get registration papers for your puppy? If you did it will have the parents names and you could verify her claims. If they are accurate great. If not, atleast you would know what to keep an eye out for.
> If you don't know how to check, you could post the parents names here and someone will get you links if theee are any health certifications.


I will definitely do that, thank you for the advice. I will not get the papers until I send in proof of getting him neutered. Is that normal for breeders to do (I am only getting partial AKC registration)? Once I get the papers, I will post them on here. Thank you for the help!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I always wonder about breeders who do this- if you don't register the puppy till the age he's neutered it costs considerably more. Do they register puppies to themselves and then hold the certificates? Anyone know how that goes down usually?
I assume the litter is registered, so the additional cost burden would actually be on the puppy people if the breeder holds the applications till neuter.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

taylorcampbell said:


> I will definitely do that, thank you for the advice. I will not get the papers until I send in proof of getting him neutered. Is that normal for breeders to do (I am only getting partial AKC registration)? Once I get the papers, I will post them on here. Thank you for the help!


Some breeders do this. It is kind of a hold over from the pre-limited registration days. 

So, I would not be shocked that they did not give registration papers but I am very surprised you have no family information or pedigree for your dog. It is not difficult at all to provide a 3 generation pedigree. If you never were provided this it would be a concern. What if you get the papers and the parents are full siblings, half siblings, son bred to mother or father bred to daughter? Those types of breedings carry more genetic risk. :|


----------



## jennilind19 (Feb 22, 2019)

*Mitchell's Gold Mine*

I wish I had seen this thread earlier. Placed a $300 deposit and can't get a reply to an email, FB messenger message, etc. A friend placed a deposit, then transferred it to me after purchasing a golden elsewhere. They are extremely evasive and won't tell anyone where on the "wait list" they are for a puppy. Their page states they are accepting deposits for the "next litter", but in a recent post they state that deposits received now won't be due up for a litter until fall. Horrible communication. Run.


----------



## Buddy Goldens (Jul 11, 2019)

*Very Disappointed*

We are waiting to hear the schedule for our puppy pick up. No information being given, Shari Mitchell will not answer calls or respond to Messenger. The pups are about 8 weeks old and we haven't heard a word! Very disappointed in Mitchells Gold Mine Kennels!!


----------



## Cole1988 (Jul 24, 2019)

We got our puppy in December of 2019. Within the 1st week we had to rush him to the emergency vet in appleton. He was very sick with pooping and puking. We followed the instruction of getting him his distemper and other shots. He still ended up with it. So that means SOMEWHERE he was by a dog who also was sick with it. We didn't have him by any other dogs. 2 months later it happened again where he was very sick and running him back up to the emergency vet. His colon and intestines were so inflamed the vet was shocked to see this. Did all the testing. Now hes very very skittish, hes not very loving (as in likes to cuddle). He don't jump up on the bed or anything. When we got him neutered we had the vet check his back hips because he wasn't bearing much weight on his right leg. Ended up having a flat head of his femur. I was informing her all of this (the breeder) she came up with every excuse of what we were doing wrong and it was nothing on her end, and she has never had a problem with any other pups. The hips were because growing pains and such. Now we are noticing he can't see completely. So we will have more vet Bill's. Mind you the 4 grand we already spent within 3 months of having him. DON'T go there. Or do your research. When we went to pick him up she brought him out to us, we didnt get to see the rest of the pups, we seen mom and dad just not the puppies. She told us we would be picking out our own puppies but we didnt. Very little communication when the puppies arrived, when we could pick them up, ext. We love our pup regardless but we will not be going back.


----------



## Mwebster (Jan 10, 2020)

Paul Boellner said:


> Hey all, first post.
> 
> My wife and I are looking at getting a golden. Several family members have gotten multiple goldens from Mitchell's Gold Mine in Marshall WI and are wondering if anybody else had any experience with them; good or bad. Saw a post here from 2013 by Tahnee GR saying they didn't recommend them, but didn't elaborate. Just looking for more info.


Hello!

A little late to the party here, but just wanted to chime in with my great experience with Mitchell Goldmine! I got a puppy from this breeder over 10 years ago. My pup is getting a bit older now so is slowing down a bit, but has been nothing short of an amazing dog. The owners were great to work with and I had no red flags or reservations from them. I am actually set to get another puppy from them shortly. If you are still looking, or want to add to your family in the future, I highly recommend Mitchell’s Goldmine.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

So you are claiming to still have alive a golden retriever you purchased from this breeder over 20 years ago? Yeah, sure. Wouldn’t it be nice, but goldens don’t live into their 20s. I suspect this is Mitchell’s Goldmine trying to make themselves sound good.


----------



## Mwebster (Jan 10, 2020)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> So you are claiming to still have alive a golden retriever you purchased from this breeder over 20 years ago? Yeah, sure. Wouldn’t it be nice, but goldens don’t live into their 20s. I suspect this is Mitchell’s Goldmine trying to make themselves sound good.


I apologize, I put the wrong number, he is just over 10. I can guarantee you this is not Mitchell’s Goldmine. Relax, a minor typo. Don’t be so quick to judge, and if you’ve never had a dog from them you shouldn’t be so harsh on them. People these days.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Do you know who your dogs parents are or have a pedigree or proof of AKC registration? None of the other members were able to provide registration names, numbers or pedigree information. That is typically what we use here to determine whether or not a breeder follows the GRCA code of ethics or can be considered reputable.


----------



## Mwebster (Jan 10, 2020)

Emmdenn said:


> Do you know who your dogs parents are or have a pedigree or proof of AKC registration? None of the other members were able to provide registration names, numbers or pedigree information. That is typically what we use here to determine whether or not a breeder follows the GRCA code of ethics or can be considered reputable.


I did receive AKC papers. They are currently housed at my parents house so I don’t have them in my hands directly.


----------



## Mwebster (Jan 10, 2020)

Cole1988 said:


> We got our puppy in December of 2019. Within the 1st week we had to rush him to the emergency vet in appleton. He was very sick with pooping and puking. We followed the instruction of getting him his distemper and other shots. He still ended up with it. So that means SOMEWHERE he was by a dog who also was sick with it. We didn't have him by any other dogs. 2 months later it happened again where he was very sick and running him back up to the emergency vet. His colon and intestines were so inflamed the vet was shocked to see this. Did all the testing. Now hes very very skittish, hes not very loving (as in likes to cuddle). He don't jump up on the bed or anything. When we got him neutered we had the vet check his back hips because he wasn't bearing much weight on his right leg. Ended up having a flat head of his femur. I was informing her all of this (the breeder) she came up with every excuse of what we were doing wrong and it was nothing on her end, and she has never had a problem with any other pups. The hips were because growing pains and such. Now we are noticing he can't see completely. So we will have more vet Bill's. Mind you the 4 grand we already spent within 3 months of having him. DON'T go there. Or do your research. When we went to pick him up she brought him out to us, we didnt get to see the rest of the pups, we seen mom and dad just not the puppies. She told us we would be picking out our own puppies but we didnt. Very little communication when the puppies arrived, when we could pick them up, ext. We love our pup regardless but we will not be going back.


Hello!

I am sorry to hear of your experience. I received a pup from this breeder in 2009. When I went to pick him up I did get to go in the kennel and sit down with all the male pups (as I said I wanted a male) and got to choose mine from the bunch. My experience was much different than yours, and I am receiving another pup from this breeder within the next couple months. I will be curious to see if my upcoming experience will be similar to the one I previously had or if she has since changed her ways and I will have more of an experience like yours. Hopefully a healthy puppy, but I wonder if it will be brought directly out to me this time instead.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Have you received information on the upcoming litter you are getting a new puppy from? Do you even know the sire & dam call names (not registered names). I’m just finding it somewhat odd that none of the posters in this thread who have dogs from this breeder have been able to provide registered names of any of their dogs. If you at least have call names some times we can deduce who the dogs are if they have any type of healthy testing at all... 

I would hope that as a buyer you have verified that their dogs have OFA hips & elbows (after 2 years old) and OFA heart and eye clearances. Anything less than this and this “breeder” cannot be considered ethical or reputable...and this would be based on the facts (missing clearances and no registration names) not anyone’s opinions.


----------



## amanda.christy (Jun 26, 2011)

Whew, I just had to chime in because we got our sweet boy from Mitchell’s 9 years ago, and have had 0 problems with him until this last year, he had his first and mild seizure (common in goldens and even more common in older age). That’s it. He’s still the absolute sweetest dog, my best friend, no health problems in any regard, and we got him from Mitchell’s. He still acts like a puppy, but will the patience of a sweet ole dog who lets my 11 month old pull his hair, my 3 year old ride on his back, and my 6 year old naps with him and plays fetch with him in our backyard. We also did receive his OFA certs as well as a pedigree. We had a wonderful experience when picking him (or rather- he picked us). When we went there, we sat with all the puppies and were going to pick a redder one, but he would NOT leave my side. Sat in my lap and then proceeded to follow me. He’s never left my side since.

Perhaps the experience is different now. But I’d adopt him again and again and work with Shari a thousand times over, and am so thankful for the life we’ve had with our Cooper. As I write his, he lies at my husbands feet, completely unaware of just how much he’s changed our lives. Note my profile photo versus the sweet boy who lies in the picture below. My how times have changed.


based on our experience 9 years ago and through today, I’d recommend Mitchells. Maybe he’s not the “showstopper” some might be vying after, but he’s my perfect puppy soulmate and 6th member of our family. And that’s good enough for me.
View attachment 871840


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Could you provide the registered names of the parents (would be on the OFA certifications that you were provided). That is the only way to verify that this breeder does in fact complete health testing per the Code of Ethics. 






GRCA Code of Ethics - Golden Retriever Club of America







www.grca.org





^^The Golden Retriever Club of America Code of Ethics clearly outlines what a breeder in the US must do (at minimum) to be considered reputable or ethical. None of the previous posters were able to provide even registered names of any of their dogs parents, so we could verify health clearances and the age at which the dogs were tested...which is why some of us were having a hard time believing that OFA hip/elbow/eyes/heart clearances even existed. If they are not in the OFA database they do not exist.


----------



## amanda.christy (Jun 26, 2011)

Emmdenn said:


> Could you provide the registered names of the parents (would be on the OFA certifications that you were provided). That is the only way to verify that this breeder does in fact complete health testing per the Code of Ethics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh... I honestly don’t remember their exact names, but I do remember all the dogs had to have the name “Mitchells” at the beginning of their name. I think his mothers name was mitchells chloe or something to that effect? I’d have to go digging but could try to find them.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

So I found "Mitchell's Classy Chloe" on OFA...she has a hip rating of "fair" and has no elbow clearance, no heart clearance and no heart clearance. Elbows and hips are done together so if elbows are not on OFA she likely failed elbows, and her breeder did not want those results made public so chose to omit those results.



https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1440334



The most recent dog on OFA, that is old enough for final clearances is "MITCHELL'S MISS GOLDEN JOURNEE", who only has an elbow clearance on OFA, which means she likely failed hips and is lacking eyes/heart. So those are two dogs, same breeder who has proven to not complete the bare minimum of clearances over the past decade. As you can see this would not be considered a breeder who currently adheres to to CoE.



https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=2127509


----------



## amanda.christy (Jun 26, 2011)

Ah, I can see what you mean as far as what is covered or shown versus not, making it seem suspicious. I suppose all I can speak for is my own experience with the breeder and my interactions and my dog himself, and it was and has been a positive experience. He’s still the most fantastic pup without any health issues minus the seizure. Never had a concern with his elbows or hips, heart or eyes. But still always good to learn these things and become more aware. Perhaps we got lucky with our Cooper, but I’m glad we have him nonetheless, and wouldn’t change it one bit.


----------

